

Apache.org defaced - Security archive case study - j_lagof
http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/03/apacheorg-defaced-security-archive-case.html

======
j_lagof
More like a lessons learned from the Apache defacement.

~~~
carbocation
"Lessons learned from the Apache.org defacement of 2000" would have been a
pretty good title. I still would have clicked, but my expectations would have
been differently calibrated. As the title was written, I was expecting
Apache.org to be, currently, defaced.

~~~
jrockway
The "from 2000" is not really relevant -- all the same technologies are in use
and are likely misconfigured in the same way. There are probably 100s of sites
on the Internet that could be owned in the way the article describes.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
It's relevant, as there is a very different level of interest in Apache.org
being hacked 10 years ago, and today.

